# Mine and my Fathers other Hobby



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

My Father and I have been working on a high performance hydro system that uses less power and have bigg yields for years now.
So far this one is our best.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice crop.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hydroponics or is there soil??


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's pretty cool pepers are looking good.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice water system you have..Your crop looks good as well..~AKAOldmiser


----------

